# Skin/Coat-issues--PLEASE, PLEASE HELP!



## 88997 (9 mo ago)

Hi Vizsla community, we have been viewing this site for about 3 months now and love all the great advice and insight. So, that is why we are finally reaching out. My husband and I are first time owners of Vizsla and we are so love. We are pet lovers and pets are our babies. We have our 10 month intact male V named Buck who has stolen our hearts.

I first apologize for the lengthen post but we am at our wist end and needing help with his current condition that we have been experiencing with Buck since March.

We have been trying to trust the vet we have been seeing but the condition seems to be a “mystery” and thus now been referred to dermatologist. I have also looked into even possible getting a second opinion from a holistic veterinary.

Either way this is story—it start in early Nov. when we changed his food from what the breeder was giving Puppy Purina Pro Plan to Orijen. He was having have not sold pups but we looked the food content and he loved it. However, when we started getting into his vaccination in late Nov. the vet seeing are big opposed to grain-free dog food. To which after one pet vet I left crying. I told my husband maybe we should switch his dog food to wholesome grains puppy ACANA. Chicken flavor. So, we did, well, then March 2022 comes and his gets the bumps, dry flaky skin (dandruff), itchy, what Vet called “Hives” over his body, sides, trunk, down spine, so they do a small steroid shot and Benadryl. Did nothing, got worse so April comes and we are back to Vet, get on an antibiotic -Cepodoxime and also giving Apoquel tab for like 7 days. At this point called his breeder about any possible food allergies for this breed she mention Chicken. The Acana was chicken so we went back to the Puppy Purian Pro Plan lamb or salmon. At this time Buck is about 7 months. Of course the antibiotic work briefly and then everything returns. So, we go back in April again and get another prescription of Apoquel was given, nothing, then early May we are told to discontinue the Apoquel vet felt like she gave it to him to soon at a young age, grrr.. started small dosage of prednisone to look at this maybe being a food allergy, he also had irritation in his ears. So, on May 14th we started the food trail with Royal Canine Hydrolyzed Protein Adult all stage. Since, then the 2nd week of trail we did another around of antibiotic so we could get the bumps clear to get a good slate. Of course with antibiotic cleared then they started to slowly come back on the 5th week it was recommended to start topic shampoo so we started DouxoS3- shampoo and mouse. The 6th week - bump coming and going but notice hair loss on top of head. The 7th week all the same bumps present, hair loss on head on coming more, ears itching and red. The 8th week all the same but started to notice hair loss now on back neck into down the middle. Now, 9th week ears really red smell like yeast, bumps still present in the come and go manner, hair loss head and neck down back, and just feeling like nothing is working, so back to vet we go.

Ended with yeast in ear so on a gel medication in the ear for that, received ear cleaner that will be used when in water or bath time (because we live in Florida and he is water lover). Vet now feels uncertain if food allergy or something else so recommended dermatologist.

Now, since all of this has started I have been up countless nights and days researching and note taking/documentation of his process and symptoms but I keep feeling like I am not getting any directional help from my Vet.

So, I’m reaching out to people who know this breed!!!! I have read your forms of SA (sebaceous adenitis) and I really think he falls into this. I did suggest this to my vet and the vet noted that she hasn’t heard this breed to be in the category but it appears she doesn’t know much about this breed. She noted wiling to do the skin biopsy thing but we aren’t able to get that scheduled until August. However, reading the forum in previous years I have READ SA treatment by omega 3-6-9 oil, cod liver oil, evening primrose oil pills, almond oil on hot spots, can of tuna in oil every day, and once a week can of sardines in oil. The reason I have not tried this because I don’t know specific dosages for his age at 10 months 52 pounds, length of time to does this remedy and brands to use/purchase. So, if anyone is welling to help it will be greatly appreciated!!! This little guy is such a bundle of joy for our family and we just want him to have the best health and life he deserves!!! 

PS here are few picks


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

I really feel for you here, I went through the same with my own at a similar age. Have you tried an exclusion diet to work out if certain food ingredients are causing it? I simply tried to cut out chicken/white poultry meat from his diet (can be a common allergy) and he’s never had an issue since with hives.


----------



## 88997 (9 mo ago)

Pupmum99 said:


> I really feel for you here, I went through the same with my own at a similar age. Have you tried an exclusion diet to work out if certain food ingredients are causing it? I simply tried to cut out chicken/white poultry meat from his diet (can be a common allergy) and he’s never had an issue since with hives.


thank you for suggestion. Have stopped chicken and exclusion diet working on it now.


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

I encourage you to follow your intuition and research.

There are several things your vet(s) have done (and not done) that would cause me significant concern... to the degree, I would tell them to go kick rocks and I'd find another vet.

Was there any attempted diagnosis of primary seborrhea or causes of secondary seborrhea?

While there may be a different cause of Buck's skin condition, symptoms you've shown and described... along with pattern of responsiveness (or there lack of) to the different medications, is suggestive enough to push forward with the biopsy to diagnose potential Sebaceous Adenitis.

At this point, I wouldn't rule anything out... and @Pupmum99 has given great advice... i.e., an exclusionary diet, in the attempt to discover a food allergy.

Aside from the importance of the primary issue, I'd personally be concerned about the amount of antibiotics Buck has been on, on and off, for months. Antibiotics kills bacteria... pathogenic AND beneficial bacteria, in the body. It is commonly known, secondary infections can occur from the use of antibiotics. Buck's yeast ear infection?

Seems like Buck's got a lot going on and his medical provider hasn't done him any favors... and may actually have exacerbated some of his symptoms.

Prayers are with Buck and family!!


----------



## Sophie01 (12 mo ago)

We are having some skin issues with our 10 mo V and we went the antibiotic/steroid route. It cleared for now but if it returns we're finding a holistic/homeopathic vet. The antibiotics tore up her stomach (vomiting) and made her poop like pudding (and we were giving probiotics 2 hrs before the antibiotic dose as recommended). The steroids made her thirst unquenchable so she was peeing every 30-45 min. What a nightmare. Never again if we can help it. My recommendation is find a holistic/homeopathic vet if you can. I'm so sorry you and your pup are going through all that.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

There are threads on this already* please utilize the search button. We went holistic route with Kody our meatball. Never been happier.

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

poor pup, sounds like he has gotten more chemicals than what one would need for a whole lifetime and especially at this delicate age. vets are not nutritionists and traditional vets will often recommend treating symptoms with steroids and antibiotics making the dog getting into a spiral of further and further issues (and apologies if this opinion upsets anyone, I am a believer of building a healthy immune system and treating/avoiding the cause instead of just tackling the symptoms). changing the food of a puppy this many times is particularly unhealthy and can cause easily ulcers. if it was my pup and did not have the respective experience I would try and find a holistic vet immediately and go thru the regimen they provide under their supervision. I would also stop steroids, antibiotics, medicated shampoos etc. I would start providing immediately probiotics instead, raw goats milk from the pet store, or if needed something stronger, like this below. 






Dogzymes Canine Probiotic Paste Beneficial Bacteria-Enzyme 2.3 Billion CFU/gm Saccharomyces boulardii Organic Dried Honey Powder - Nature's Farmacy







naturesfarmacy.com





Chicken is known for being a heating type of protein, hence known for causing dry skin issues, some dogs even develop allergies to them. my dogs are on protein rotation (around 10 different types of protein per month) and in Texas I give chicken very sparingly during the hottest part of summer and it gets more often in the rotation in the winter.


----------



## 88997 (9 mo ago)

derwos said:


> I encourage you to follow your intuition and research.
> 
> There are several things your vet(s) have done (and not done) that would cause me significant concern... to the degree, I would tell them to go kick rocks and I'd find another vet.
> 
> ...


Thank you all the insight and prayers! Greatly appreciated and we are waiting to get an appointment with another vet stat


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

MamaBuck said:


> Thank you all the insight and prayers! Greatly appreciated and we are waiting to get an appointment with another vet stat


Holistic approach....steroids think about it for a second. 

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

When my girl was young, she had those bumps on her head and was itchy all the time. Breeder just called them "puppy bumps" but I knew it was a symptom of a problem. Changing her diet changed everything. Took a lot of tweaking. Definitely look at his diet, and like Gabica said, support his immune system and gut health. You sound like a very good mama, know that we are all rooting for you on this journey.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Have you had a thyroid test done?
Gunnr had the same type skin condition, with the hair loss. Turned out she had a thyroid issue, and was put on meds for the rest of her days.
She had an amazing coat after a few months of the meds.


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

A-arons Kodster said:


> ...steroids think about it for a second.


I'm curious what the meaning of this is and the point trying to be conveyed.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Antibiotics are only good, if there is a skin infection. Otherwise they are of no use.
Vets prescribe them, because they are unsure if your pup has a skin infection, or is dealing with a allergy. Plus allergies leave the skin more prone to become infected.

I try to use a antimicrobial, anti fungal shampoo instead of oral antibiotics when possible. That way I can save the antibiotic treatment, when it’s truly needed.


----------



## Hanako (Jan 7, 2022)

I experienced the similar situation with my 18 month old V. We switched around her dried food for the first few months and ended up giving her raw food. It looked like she was allergic to chicken when she was eating kibbles but with raw chicken she has no issues. Her skin issues are all gone now and the very smelly gas she often had is gone too. I am a holistic health coach( for humans not for dogs) and I always focus on the gut health first with most conditions including skin, allergies, pain, weight, even mood issues.


----------



## omartos (6 mo ago)

My V had the same thing when she was about 1 year old. We live in Miami, FL. I cant seem to remember what food she was on at the time but it mightve been Orijen. She is now on purina pro plan sensitive stomach/skin and topped with boiled chicken.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

As others said focus on food and gut health. This doesn’t appear to be bacterial , possibly fungal or other allergic reaction / autoimmune. All dogs have some normal fungus on their skin that usually doesn’t cause a problem, it is possible to have an allergic reaction to it. Try shampoo treatments with ketaconazol. I would also have a full blood panel also checking hormone/metabolic done by a specialist. Best wishes!


----------



## dsteinschneider (Mar 13, 2015)

We tried diet elimination - sometimes switching to something like whitefish seemed to help. In hindsight maybe just "protein rotation" as @Gabica mentioned was helping. We also have been using a grain free kibble with a few spoonfuls of a raw beef dog food our butcher sells. Recently we've been putting two teaspoons of PetAg Linatone Shed Relief Plus for Dogs & Cats. I'm not sure I like the ingredient list (any feedback appreciated) but our dog walker said it had worked for another short haired dog with similar itching problems. It appears to be helping. We also keep her ears clean with a soft cloth and a tiny bit of French oatmeal soap we use ourselves.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

dsteinschneider said:


> We also keep her ears clean with a soft cloth and a tiny bit of French oatmeal soap we use ourselves.


I’d be cautious with using human soaps and shampoos. Go with a hypoallergenic quality dog shampoo.


----------



## Red dog lovers (Nov 30, 2021)

You might get tired of earring similar issues. Well I will say the same thing except first and foremost find a new vet. We have had 4 Vs over the years and our girl Sweet Nellie has had similar issue minus a lot of hair loss but huge bumps all over her head down her back on her belly her legs nearly everywhere. It was as you have said mainly chicken issue and her food. In our case. The breeder had her on Tractor Supply puppy food. We did not think much of it and went to other higher price food, and started to get these issues. We on the vet recommendation went again to vet sold foods. Still similar issues. Our daughter is a pediatric intensive care nurse, and she said why don’t you start back at the beginning. So we went back to that same TS food, and she has been fine. I will say from time to time she gets like Pimple like thing here and there and that’s it. Nellie is 3 now and is good loving and HAPPY. BEST of luck. And respectfully I’d do some looking for another vet not so medication happy. Take care!!


----------



## JoeN (Aug 6, 2021)

Hey, I have a 16 month old female vizsla. 


She had an identical looking hair loss pattern, which had been progressive over about 9 months.

Basically, no ear issues. I live in central FL.


I started her on Dinovite dog vitamin powder about a month ago, with considerable skepticism that it would do anything.

Well, to my surprise, the hair loss has improved at least 50% in the past month, so I am quite impressed.


She has a lot of food allergies - I had tried several different foods when she was a young puppy, she would get a rash after a few days with several. This would resolve after changing her back to her previous food.

I settled on Blue buffalfo puppy chicken, and Freshpet tender chicken for training treats. She also gets a fair amount of handouts of mixed veg from my plate as I eat. This is probably not the ideal diet, but with the allergies, I am not too inclined to experiment with other foods.


----------



## dsteinschneider (Mar 13, 2015)

We bought the Dinovite powder but haven't tried it yet - will try. Thanks @Dan_A for the heads up on the human soap. We do have hypoallegenic dog shampoo - will try a dot of that instead.


----------

